# My Ang. disticum hates me...



## Heather (Jul 29, 2009)

Any thoughts on growing? Mine really doesn't like me and it's my second. It's in sphag. Doesn't seem to like too much light. Doesn't seem to like to little. 

Can anyone help me with this one?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2009)

Why in sphagnum!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck with this, Heather. I think these are among the most difficult to grow -- I never could.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 30, 2009)

Emmm.... I would put it in bark!!! Or put too little sphag in the pot!

Also check the light you give it!!! check this

http://www.orchidspecies.com/angdistichum.htm
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/orchids/msg0716324314120.html


----------



## Heather (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking maybe bark might be the way to go.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 30, 2009)

Several times over the years I would pick up various Angraecums and Aerangis. Only the larger Angraecum species and hybrids would thrive in pots. All of the minature and compact species would perish in time. Finnally I started mounting the mini's on cork slabs, watering them only twice a week. Even though 6 months out of the year my growing area that has low humidity, these little guys thrived, once mounted. Now I can bloom Aerangis disticta, Angraecum compacta and a few others with no trouble. It is worth a try. 
Leo


----------



## Jorch (Jul 30, 2009)

The 2 seedling I got are mounted on cork with a few strands of sphags over the roots. They are in the bathroom with a NE/E facing window with frosted glass so they don't get that much light (although I never measure the FC with the light meter). Humidity is always over 60%, and I water them every morning. Seem to be growing well so far, with new leaves and basal offsets. Hope that helps..


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm...might be worth trying to mount. That would be a first for me.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 31, 2009)

Heather said:


> hmm...might be worth trying to mount. That would be a first for me.



Here the one I got last year: => http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10031&highlight=distichum

It is mounted, but dries out quickly, so that I put the lower part of the mount into a saucer of water every other day now! the larger of the 2 growths has gone , te small one seems to survive, but as Dot already mentioned, IMO too, they are hard to grow (my 1st one, a larger plant from Lecoufle did it just for 2 years)! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2009)

I've never had good luck w/ angraecum distichum. THe best one I ever killed however was grown [by it's previous owner ]on a cork mount. warm, humid w/ low light.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Pssst, Heather, you might want to ask for advice from the master of Angs, Uri..


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm, well, much to my dismay, there is a bud!  Only one, but it's something! Will post photos when it's open.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool!!!!


----------



## TADD (Sep 6, 2009)

Mount it on something, then place the mount in a clay pot on a small mound of sphag (inside the pot). Should do well.....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure there is! oke: 


Heather said:


> Hmm, well, much to my dismay, there is a bud!  Only one, but it's something! Will post photos when it's open.


----------

